# Modi is BJP’s PM candidate 2014



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 13, 2013)

*www.firstpost.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/modis-supporters.jpg



> The Bharatiya Janata Party on Friday declared Narendra Modi as party’s Prime Ministerial candidate for the 2014 general election.
> 
> The much awaited announcement was made by BJP president Rajnath Singh at a crowded Press Conference at 11, Ashoka Road, in the presence of galaxy of party leaders after a crucial meeting of the BJP Parliamentary Board. The meeting of the party’s apex decision making body was attended senior leaders like Arun Jaitley,  Sushma Swaraj, Murli Manohar Joshi and Nitin Gadkari among others.
> 
> ...



Source:
Modi is BJP’s PM candidate 2014


----------



## roypurohit (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank GOD... Lets finger cross for 2014 election...


----------



## .jRay. (Sep 14, 2013)

I think bjp already won..


----------



## funskar (Sep 16, 2013)

Very Bad days are gonna come for pappu n his mama 

Between Narendra Modi pips Obama to become most
searched person on google


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2013)

Actually Mani Shankar aiyar is pretty confident that INC will win this time too, just because of Modi. 
He said he was in a dilemma before announcing Modi as their candidate.


----------



## Renny (Sep 16, 2013)

Hallelujah!


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice..!! 

Hope he wins and do something good to this country.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 16, 2013)

^^ +1


----------



## Minion (Sep 16, 2013)

Hope he Wins and bring some changes to our country. Congress already done lots of damages to our country.


----------



## breathslayer (Oct 8, 2013)

By being a part of a minority community and which is grossly hated and disliked by many for certain practices and ways which totally contradict the beliefs set by the holy scriptures, I would feel terribly unsafe and insecure for my life and rights in a land i've considered to be mine, and to which, ive treated with the highest respect.


----------



## fuser (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh, so same neoliberal policies added with more hatred towards minorities and less tolerance everywhere. Exciting times.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 8, 2013)

I was also ready to vote for BJP, only to root away INC. But our Supreme Court which is, in some ways, running our country now, has given me another option - NotA and I am going to use it.

@breathslayer: I don't think Congress is in anyway better in safeguarding minorities or majorities. They only care about themselves and the AP/Telengana issues is a proof of this.


----------



## suyash_123 (Oct 8, 2013)

Above all !!! wvery one in this Thread/posts or in TDF must vote...

saying and imagining Bjp or congy should win does not help ....

go lift your ass  and make your voter card asap  so u can vote 

(many people dont  vote as they say they did not rercieve voter id card  :- lift up your ass and seach nearby to make yoruself a Voter id card

and dont come back crying if you dont vote !!


----------



## Flash (Oct 8, 2013)

Adwani said:
			
		

> Welcoming the recent Supreme Court verdict on giving the voters the option of registering negative voting (none of the above — NOTA), senior BJP leader L.K. Advani has said that the *measure will be meaningful only if it is accompanied by compulsory voting.*


Most of the people (even the educated) are not even aware of the NotA vote, cause there are no instructions given by Election commission or govt on how to do this.
Parties are aware that, NotA is like a two-sided weapon, it can hunt them too. .


----------

